# Your favourite performers under 25



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Seeing as the lovely Lenfer asked whether or not the 21st century will give rise to performers as titanic as those we know and love of the 20th, I thought I'd ask you to recommend your favourite performers under 25, as they may well be playing and recording for the next 50 years or more.

I'll be back as soon as I've googled the ages of those I have in mind!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Jan Lisiecki and Xiayin Wang


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh dear! It turns out all the ones I had in mind are rather older than they look. I'd love to hear some more suggestions though! If you have any particular recordings in mind as well, that'd be good.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Does my daughter count? Without question, she's my favorite performer.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

*Benjamin Grosvenor*, a British pianist (19). A rare talent it seems.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

joen_cph said:


> *Benjamin Grosvenor*, a British pianist (19). A rare talent it seems.


I like this thread hope it continues. 

*Joe* I didn't know he was only 19! I feel so old. *weeps*


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

joen_cph said:


> *Benjamin Grosvenor*, a British pianist (19). A rare talent it seems.


My boyfriend is a fan of Grosvenor though I've never listened to him myself - could you recommend anything?


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Polednice said:


> My boyfriend is a fan of Grosvenor though I've never listened to him myself - could you recommend anything?


As far as I know he only has the one CD *Polednice*.










*Benjamin Grosvenor plays Chopin, Liszt & Ravel*​
£8.49 from *Amazon* might pick it up myself.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Lenfer said:


> As far as I know he only has the one CD *Polednice*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, looks interesting! Shame about the selection of composers - not generally a fan.  I'll see if Grosvenor can convince me otherwise.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Polednice said:


> Hmm, looks interesting! Shame about the selection of composers - not generally a fan.  I'll see if Grosvenor can convince me otherwise.


It's been given good reviews so I may get it. I've already got a dozen CDs in the post. I try to limit my spending. :lol:

If I do buy it I'll put it up on *YouTube* for you *Polednice*. :tiphat:

I'm off to bed goodnight *P* et al.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

My favorite performers under 25 are all people I know rather than famous people. I know some very gifted young musicians and I believe in them! Maybe one day I'll be able to say "I knew [friend] before s/he was famous!"


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Polednice, not a fan of Ravel? That is quite a shame. I almost feel like we only have a love of Brahms in common.


----------



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

It's easy to find a lot of very promising performers under 25 but I often only listen to them one time - I feel there's something missing.
It's often too "gentle" and "academic", If you know what I mean. It's very nice but I, most of the time, prefer something.. shocking, life changing, strange, unique..

Anyway, I'd say I have a great admiration for Kit Amstrong ! Child prodigy in many fields (at least music and mathematics, but on the top of that he seems to be able to speak very fluently at least French, German and English, etc.), pupil of Brendel and from what I've hear a very subtitle musician.

I like Yuja Wang too. She has the incredible virtuoso technique only some persons seem to have (even today with all the top levels conservatories), but I like hearing/seeing her because she's "into" it. Not a boring performer, to my ears. And on the top of that she seems to be still progressing as a musician. I'm sure she'll be one of the greats of the beginning of the XXith century. I hope she has the project of playing new music.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Cnote11 said:


> Polednice, not a fan of Ravel? That is quite a shame. I almost feel like we only have a love of Brahms in common.


I'm fairly ambivalent about Ravel at the moment, but, unlike with many others, I actually feel hopeful - I think it's just that I haven't given him much listening time yet, but I do think that I will come to like his music.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

How could I forget my bunny, Lise de la Salle!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Yuja Wang turned 25 last month, close enough. Two more, Lisiecki (17) that kv466 mentioned, and Ott (24). For convenience, all on DG label. FWIW, I haven't heard enough of them, and own none of their CDs.


----------



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)

Yuja Wang is a terrific musician, but as an _artist_ I only hear Yuja Wang in her playing. Never Beethoven, Rachmaninoff, Scriabin etc... just Yuja Wang in the low cut dress.


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

A couple days ago I listened to a recital on the radio of the German pianist Joseph Moog, who I believe is 24. Absolutely superb, first rate playing - along with a terrific, varied and well thought out program with three Scarlatti sonatas (K380, K247, K70), two Chopin scherzi (2 and 3), a Scriabin Albulm leaf followed by his 5th Sonata, two Liszt Petrarch Sonnets (104, 123) and the Hexameron, with three encores (Chopin 15/3, a Bowen Prelude, and Scriabin's 40/2). He's a name to look out for.

Another youngin,' who I saw live in recital twice over the last two years, is the Ukranian pianist Alexander Gavrylyuk; who is an absolute phenom.

I also love two that have already been mentioned - Benjamin Grosvenor and Yuja Wang - although the latter is mainly due to the view rather than the music.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Interesting name, this Gavrylyuk, which I didn´t know, and impressive background of his ...


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

I just realised that Gavrylyuk was in fact born in 84. I thought he was younger than that. But still, two of the better live recital experiences i've witnessed.


----------



## alandc (Apr 22, 2012)

Yuja Wang - definitely


----------

